# [HILFE] Seiler + T-Mobile, erneute Rechnung ?



## Nicht schuldig ;-) (2 November 2005)

Hallo,

nun habe ich auch mein Prob mit den Seilers ...

nachdem ich im letzten Jahr etwa Stress mit T-Mobile hatte, (offene Forderungen die aber beglichen wurden, auch da war Seiler & Co tätig), kommt letzten Samstag mit einmal eine erneute Forderung der T-Mobile, vertreten durch Seiler, ins Haus. 



> Forderung T-Mobile Deutschland Gmbh
> Kundenkontonummer: XXXXXXX
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ...
> ...



Also, meines Wissens hat die T-Mobile alles von mir bezahlt bekommen. Wieso kommt jetzt, nach über 12 Monaten wieder eine Forderung ? Wollen die mich abzocken ? Ist Seiler eigentlich seriös ? Wohl eher nicht, wenn man so diverse Foren durchsucht !!

Wie gehe ich weiter vor ? Erstmal abwarten und aussitzen ?  Oder sollte ich bei T-Mobile eine Rechnungsaufstellung anfordern ?
Warte gespannt auf Tipps bzw Links.

mfG

Nicht schuldig


----------



## Wavestar0759 (15 November 2005)

Billigste Möglichkeit: vom Handy 2202 anrufen und nachfragen, was das soll.
Alternativ dazu Mail, Fax oder Brief an T-Mobile, bzw den netten Herrn S-  schicken.


----------

